# Canyon Creek Ranch canned dog food ......



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

..............Tell me about it. Anyone familiar with this food or feed it? I bought some as toppers for the dry kibble I feed.

Thanks.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

It's a Purina food. 

I haven't fed it because the Canyon Creek Ranch dog food is the same company that produces Canyon Creek Ranch dog treats, of which the chicken strips have been recalled. 

Other than that, the ingredients look good and I've had lots of customers coming back in to buy it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you. I will be sure to keep an eye on the dogs and I always smell the food first too. I thought the ingredients looked great!


----------



## vflynn1976 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Stay away from this food! * 

It is in fact made by Purina, who is a company that has been plagued by recalls across many of their brands over the last few years (melamine, salmonella, etc.). You would better served by going with Blue, Innova, Wellness, Natural Balance, or Orijen.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

besides the recall issue,

no one's dogs like it. in one week at the store i work at, it's been returned barely touched for the reason that no one's dogs will eat it


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> besides the recall issue,
> 
> no one's dogs like it. in one week at the store i work at, it's been returned barely touched for the reason that no one's dogs will eat it


Even the canned version? Wow. 

PetCo sent me a 20% off coupon for their dry cat food so I was going to buy some, but even with the discount it was too expensive (like $20 for 7 pounds! Yikes!).


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! My dogs did like the canned as a topper. I think I will go to something else.


----------



## vflynn1976 (Sep 16, 2012)

You have probably already seen this -- http://www.waggintrainbrand.com/ -- but Purina has done it again...another recall due to low-grade, infected ingredients. ALL Waggin' Train and Canyon Creek treats have been pulled from the market. This seems to be a bit bigger than Purina is making it sound. "A voluntary recall due to trace amounts..." ???


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

vflynn1976 said:


> You have probably already seen this -- http://www.waggintrainbrand.com/ -- but Purina has done it again...another recall due to low-grade, infected ingredients. ALL Waggin' Train and Canyon Creek treats have been pulled from the market. This seems to be a bit bigger than Purina is making it sound. "A voluntary recall due to trace amounts..." ???


Yep! Saw it! It was in my E-Mail this morning. I also posted it in the current recall forum.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The best canned food I have found is Merrick's before the grain 96%. it is expensive, and can be hard to find in stores but it's literally 96 percent meat. My guys split a third to half a can between them though since, like with yours it's just a yummy addition, not most of their diet. So, it's about a dollar a day, divided that way and that's fine for us.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

CptJack said:


> The best canned food I have found is Merrick's before the grain 96%. it is expensive, and can be hard to find in stores but it's literally 96 percent meat. My guys split a third to half a can between them though since, like with yours it's just a yummy addition, not most of their diet. So, it's about a dollar a day, divided that way and that's fine for us.


 Merrick BG cat food recently had a mold issue. No company is ever going to be flawless, just be aware. Merrick is still a brand I'd recommend.
http://truthaboutpetfood2.com/WZYaP/mold-found-in-merrick-cat-food-cans


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I saw the mold email too. How does all this keep happening?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> I saw the mold email too. How does all this keep happening?


 Because nothing is perfect. It happens to human food too. I've seen moldy berries in the produce section, moldy pasta sauce in a jar, rotting meat, expired products. You inform the people who need to be informed, and hopefully it was an anomaly but then if it keeps happening they'll ideally change their practices and have better quality control.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Sibe said:


> Because nothing is perfect. It happens to human food too. I've seen moldy berries in the produce section, moldy pasta sauce in a jar, rotting meat, expired products. You inform the people who need to be informed, and hopefully it was an anomaly but then if it keeps happening they'll ideally change their practices and have better quality control.


Pretty much this. 

I came here to reply to your reply to me, but bottom line: I am more concerned about response to things, and INVISIBLE issues, than mold in food. Hopefully they'll improve, but in the meanwhile like you said: It's a decent brand with high quality ingredients. And I can't think, right off, of many big brands who haven't had recalls. At this point, this one isn't one I'm jumping ship on.

(I also suspect that while mold is an issue related to improper canning practices, there is more likely to be an issue in foods without preservatives and that have that much actual meat in them, more often than something laden with chemical preservatives. Obviously they need to improve/respond to this in their actual manufacturing process, but - well, there you go. BG canned is pretty much meat, vitamins, and a thickening agent. It's going to be more prone to spoilage when canning goes wrong.)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

And as been discussed in other threads, never having a recall isn't necessarily a good thing. There could be invisible issues, like all the dogs (and cats) getting sick and dying from Chinese imported chicken jerky treats for over 5 YEARS before some brands finally being recalled.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been waiting for this crap to get recalled. 
We were told to pull it from our shelves because it contained Antibiotics over the allowable levels set by the FDA. The FDA said it was "harmless, but below our standards". Psh. I personally know a dog who almost died because of some of these dried chicken treats. Both vets I intern at warn all of their clients about the dangers of these treats. 


And about Merrick, I've gotten a few cans with minor problems. I still feed it, my dogs love it.


----------

